# Is it real?



## Hb Twinn (Jan 18, 2014)

There is supposedly an early 20s-30s Indian bike just listed on eBay. I don't know how to post the link or I would. Is this a real bike, doesn't it seem very reasonably priced?
Thank you for letting me tap into the well of knowledge on this site.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Is this it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1936-V...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485329a70c


----------



## OldRider (Jan 18, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Is this it? http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-1936-V...980?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item485329a70c




I know it's worth whatever someone will pay but is 4,500 a bit on the high side?


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll stand down: you guys, and ladies, are all clear.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks correct for the most part. Not sure if the fork is right. There are two of them on nostaglic.net one is restored and the other is original.


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2014)

This one is real. One year only 1936 or 1937. Sold by Indian, made in Germany. The seller had it at the Copake swap meet last April.


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2014)

This one is real too. But all you are really getting is a badge....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Ind...768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e85e45d90


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 18, 2014)

*Te last one is it*

Yes, the much more affordable one is the one I referenced. 
I would agree, the headbadge is the best part.
But, what year do you guys think it is and better question yet, what is the value?


----------



## bikeman76 (Jan 18, 2014)

It is missing the rear rack and dropstand. Both are unique to this bike.


----------



## catfish (Jan 18, 2014)

bikeman76 said:


> It is missing the rear rack and dropstand. Both are unique to this bike.




But it has the tank. The hardest part to find. And an original badge. I've come across at least 15 of these without tanks. And a restored one sold at Copake years ago for over $15,000......


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2014)

*1936 Indian Bicycle*





At first I thought that the seat stay was missing !




_Scott McCaskey_





But it looks like this is the way they were made...


----------

